# ScoTTish October meet



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

*Where do we have our October weekend?*​
Lochearnhead?15.26%Oban?1578.95%Aberdeen Area?315.79%


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

[*color=red]NEW THREAD[/color]*http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?p=743599#743599

The planning is about to begin ...............................

Since we have all put the dates of *Friday 6th - Sunday 8th October *into our diaries (you had no idea how long it took me to go through the Easter thread to find those dates ), where you want to go?

Option 1:
Locheranhead - as before. Using this as a base and heading a similar route to the last few runs we have had. Plus points = car-crash pud, relatively easy for the southerners to join in, negative points = are we getting bored of the route?

Option 2:
Oban. Base ourselves in Oban then jump on the ferry over to one of the islands (I was thinking Mull). There is no hotel big enough on Mull to take all of us. Plus point = new route, change of secenery, negative point = further for the southerners to travel.

Optiion 3:
Aberdeen Area. We have cruised the west cost, now make it the east. Thinking outloud, maybe would could arrange something with Specialist Audi in Aberdeen around the Mark II - they should have their cars by then. Plus points = again, new route and change of scenery, negative point = I don't believe the scenery is quite as stunning.

Option 4:
Ayrshire. We have never cruised that area at all. Plus points = new route, easiest for the southerners to join in, negative points = see Aberdeen's :roll:

Once I know where you fancy going (and please post if you fancy coming along - considering that the August meet has around 15-20 cars - so I can get an idea of how many rooms to negotiate with hotels :wink, I'll start to sort out hotels, routes (with HevNav in control :lol etc.

Hev x


----------



## davyrest (Aug 3, 2005)

I would be intreasted in the weekend. Anything to get away from work for a few days.
Of all the options mull is the best some stunning roads on mull and the scenery is simple stunning. Plus they have great CHEESE in Mull !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CapnOats (Mar 7, 2006)

Yup, count me in!

One week after I finish all of this year's OU assignments? I'll need something to celebrate with!

Oban for the win!  
Let the southerners travel! If I have to do Inverness to Hawick, surely they can manage Oban! :twisted:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

We are still good at the moment, Oban sounds best of a set of good options. Not keen on 1 again though :wink:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Too far for me. :-*


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Oban for us great part of the country iam on call that weekend but should be able to get it changed (i hope)


----------



## sare^baw's (Apr 29, 2005)

1 vote for Ayrshire (the only vote so far  )

cant predict if im free on those dates due to my shift pattern also not got many hols left, but hoping to make it :-*


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

What about Dumfries & Galloway - that's not one that's been done yet? Good roads, good scenery & even closer for those Eeenglish.


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

not to fussed but a different location to before would be nice?


----------



## sare^baw's (Apr 29, 2005)

saint said:


> What about Dumfries & Galloway - that's not one that's been done yet? Good roads, good scenery & even closer for those Eeenglish.


na keep them oot a wiz lukin furit ti yazin ma native tung, dinnae wanna be spellin ivrythin oot. :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

saint said:


> What about Dumfries & Galloway - that's not one that's been done yet? Good roads, good scenery & even closer for those Eeenglish.


added to list of places to go  (probably its own meet)

Hev x


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Oban - Approx a 2 hour drive, nice roads & scenery - got to be wary of the police on the way up there. Oban police are complete c*nts aswell apparently, motorists make easier targets than all the junkies & lowlife the place is full of.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

slg said:


> Oban - Approx a 2 hour drive, nice roads & scenery - got to be wary of the police on the way up there. Oban police are complete c*nts aswell apparently, motorists make easier targets than all the junkies & lowlife the place is full of.


junkies & lowlife ? changed my mind about Oban :lol:


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

Oban's fine - sounds like Sig's had a bad experience which has coloured his judgement.

There are a lot more low life, junkies and intolerant polis in Lanarkshire than Oban - as I am sure he knows! :lol:

Jock

8)


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I'd actually say Oban prolly has more lowlife than Lanarkshire - it's a wee bit of a "hole". Port Appin / Appen - can never remember which would make a good wee base good hotel up there too with fantastic views across the see to the Inners.


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

sare^baw's said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > What about Dumfries & Galloway - that's not one that's been done yet? Good roads, good scenery & even closer for those Eeenglish.
> ...


I was thinking of something funny to say but worked out that I couldn't understand a word of it :lol:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

ps anywhere for us how about Whitby :wink:


----------



## sare^baw's (Apr 29, 2005)

Wallsendmag II said:


> sare^baw's said:
> 
> 
> > saint said:
> ...


oh dear not familier with scots slang then

to simplify it for you

no keep them out as i was looking forward to using my native tongue, dont want to be spelling everthing out


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jock said:


> Oban's fine - sounds like Sig's had a bad experience which has coloured his judgement.
> 
> There are a lot more low life, junkies and intolerant polis in Lanarkshire than Oban - as I am sure he knows! :lol:
> 
> ...


Been a few time's to Oban Jock, looked alright to us but they were short stay's quite like the thought of going to Mull though been told the road's are ace


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

trev said:


> jock said:
> 
> 
> > Oban's fine - sounds like Sig's had a bad experience which has coloured his judgement.
> ...


Mull was my first choice but when I spoke to the tourist information, they said that there is no hotel big enough to take us all :? hence the suggestion of staying at Oban then headed off from there.

So far, it looks like it is Oban .............. I'll give this poll another week or so (Jackie & Dave due back soon) before I start with the negotiations for hotels :wink:

Hev x


----------



## davyrest (Aug 3, 2005)

i dont know if you know , but the isle of mull hotel at craignure just off the ferry landing .Has 93 rooms is that not big enough ?
Or are the women requiring dressing rooms as well ?


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

davyrest said:


> i dont know if you know , but the isle of mull hotel at craignure just off the ferry landing .Has 93 rooms is that not big enough ?
> Or are the women requiring dressing rooms as well ?


Yes, I saw a picture of the hotel on one of the papers over the weekend and it looked pretty decent size to me.

Never believe the Tourist Board Hev, it was probably some call centre in New Delhi! :lol:

Jock

8)


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

They even do dirty weekends :wink:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

jock said:


> davyrest said:
> 
> 
> > i dont know if you know , but the isle of mull hotel at craignure just off the ferry landing .Has 93 rooms is that not big enough ?
> ...


Not a bad price fo D B&B might mean we have to miss out the "decorating the bus driver" though :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

Wallsendmag II said:


> They even do dirty weekends :wink:


Well, we're definitely not interested in that sort of thing!!!

:lol:

Jock

8)


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

davyrest said:


> i dont know if you know , but the isle of mull hotel at craignure just off the ferry landing .Has 93 rooms is that not big enough ?
> Or are the women requiring dressing rooms as well ?


Can I have one as well please


----------



## PR (Mar 28, 2005)

Mull is lovely and the roads are ace as long as you don't meet anything coming in the opposite directions. Scenery is fab and loads of places to stop for photos. Only down side is that the roads are mostly singly track with passing places.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

davyrest said:


> i dont know if you know , but the isle of mull hotel at craignure just off the ferry landing .Has 93 rooms is that not big enough ?
> Or are the women requiring dressing rooms as well ?


Cheers Davey, I'll look into that one 

Hev x


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

PR said:


> *Mull is lovely and the roads are ace as long as you don't meet anything coming in the opposite directions*. Scenery is fab and loads of places to stop for photos. Only down side is that the roads are mostly singly track with passing places.


That's usually Hev going the wrong way though!! :wink:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Many thanks for the PM, H. 

My vote goes to........Oban. Never been there before.

I'd certainly be interested in doing this one, so you can put me down as a provisional 'yes'.

TA


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Why not go up to the Corran Ferry then across to Ardgour (about a ten minute crossing) then single track for about 30-40 miles to Lochaline, cross to Fishnish then up to Tobermory. Overnighter in the Mishnish (I'm sure they still do rooms) and then either back by ferry from Craignure to Oban or if you've not had enough of driving by then, from Tobermory across to Kilchoan and on from there to Fort William etc. That might take more than a weekend though....


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

There's a lovely fish restaurant in Oban. It's right on the pier and its called something like Eusk. I ate there last year and had some tasty Langoustines, washed down with the odd glass or two of wine.

If you don't like fishy stuff, there's plenty else to choose from but I most defintely recommend the place. There are quite a few decent size hotels and places to go, including to Mull for those who want to try the ferry and the single track roads. It gets my vote.

Jock
8)


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

Why has it gone quiet here? Was it something I said?

Jock

8)


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

You smell!!!!! :lol:

Only kidding ................... I have to admit, I have head-up-arse-syndrome just now ..................... will soon be back on HevLand :wink:

Most are over on the archery thread at the mo. BTW, you joining us for bacon butties?

Hev x


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

Hev said:


> You smell!!!!! :lol:
> 
> Only kidding ................... I have to admit, I have head-up-arse-syndrome just now ..................... will soon be back on HevLand :wink:
> 
> ...


When?

Jock

8)


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

10am, my pad, day of the archery .................... check the thread :roll:

Hev x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

poached egg and bacon too?


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

jock said:


> I ate there last year and had some tasty Langoustines,
> 
> [edit]
> 
> ...


Make you mind up!

:wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

oh gawd.......


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

saint said:


> poached egg and bacon too?


no need to poach the eggs and pig .................... I'll just buy them from Tesco :roll: ....................... yup, breakfast rolls at my pad  (I'll poach an egg for you if you promise to turn up :wink

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I'll go anywhere; should be o.k. for the dates 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Any updates?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Waiting on a hotel to phone me back today - they didn't :x .................. not a busy day at work tomorrow I hope :wink:

Hev x


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

New thread

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 599#743599

Hev x


----------

